
This Company Has Solved the Software Security Problem - arnieswap
https://www.tfir.io/polyverse-creating-security-through-diversity-alexander-gounares/
======
verdverm
Skeptical of anyone who claims to have solved software security

------
jiveturkey
garbage link. real link is [https://polyverse.com/](https://polyverse.com/)

